# Maybe I'm dumb, but con-badge?



## Cheddar (Sep 22, 2008)

This is probably self-explanatory, but I'm new and never have been to a fur con.

Can someone explain to me the "con-badge"? Is it required? Are there things that must be required to be on it? I'm assuming it's main purpose is to inform people of your name, but do you have your human info on it?

Describe as much as possible!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2008)

That can go two ways. Generally a Con Badge is what you get when show up to a convention....and pay to be able to attend. They give a badge that you put your name or an alias on, and that allows you access to most area of the convention.

However some people, when they go to fur cons also have a separate kind of badge which is usually some sort of art of their fursona they commissioned inside a plastic sleeve attached somewhere to their clothes, or costume.

Does that help?


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 26, 2008)

yes what  she  said    the one they give you is to show you paid,,,  has   fur name name of convention and badge number { badge number so they know how many folks are there and  so the  can  keep up with what you buy if you go to chairty or  art auctions}

   and other badges are fun more for you form any artists  you like ... i  recomend baka skunkau


----------

